# Kenku Swashbuckler



## mmu1 (Sep 22, 2007)

A friend of mine is running a Kenku swashbuckler in a game we play in, and he's been using the Kenku Sneak from the collectible miniature set to represent him. I decided to muck around with minis again after a long break, and converted the Sneak mini to look more like a swashbuckler...

I'm pretty happy with it - the cloak and the hat were a $%@&! to sculpt, and as much as I hate the paint job, I can blame that one mostly on the terrible state my paints were in.  (haven't used them in years, and the few pots that didn't dry up turned really glossy)


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome - I always loved kenku! In college, a buddy and I played a pair of kenku in another friend's campaign. I was Heckle, he was Jeckle.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job, dude!


----------



## Gospog (Oct 3, 2007)

That is solid conversion work, great job!

If you spray the mini with some dull-cote now, it will not only protect your fine work, but also take the shine off.

(I use dull-cote made by Testors or GW/Citadel).

Again, nice work!

-Tom


----------



## mmu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. 

I was planning to shop for new paints anyway, I'll take a look at the dull-cote stuff when I do.

I brought it to the game last week, and the guys were joking about the fact that I'd finished it while my own mini was still unpainted. I said it was because getting a brand new customized mini meant a death sentence, so I was playing it safe. The kenku came within 3 hp of death, my character died outright.


----------

